# so much rain, did something different



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Walgreens has white posterboard on sale, so I stocked up for the school projects. Come to find out my wife also stocked up. Now I got a lot of white posterboards LOL Well I went to store some and was looking at all my cans of spray paint. I got an idea. I can airbrush...why not paint with the big cans. Well anytime I go messing around some neighbors always come to see...usually to steal a pen or something LOL I did 6 different "paintings" (if you want to call them that) in about 20 minutes. This is the only one I have left LOL I got to go buy more spray paint


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW, bill!!!! Man of many talents.. Kids gave me an airbrush kit years ago when I was in my 'artist' phase..and never could figger out how to operate it to get that kinda results...

Kudos to ya...:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jim, Thanks but thats not done with the airbrush..just the big old plain Krylon can and a paper plate LOL Super low tech, can in each hand and a few ideas


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Jim, Thanks but thats not done with the airbrush..just the big old plain Krylon can and a paper plate LOL Super low tech, can in each hand and a few ideas


---------------

Dang !!! Our very own "2cool TAGGER".. Now I'm even MORE impressed. Pretty impressive for a middle-aged 'kid' with a spray can.. In another life I used to run an art gallery on the side...and, do you know what I coulda charged for sumthin' like that?... Betcha you'd be surprised.. Very talented, indeed...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I want that lighthouse one Bill...that's really cool.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just finished up another one

sun has a little glare but you get the idea


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MAN !!! The "Right Side of Your Brain" is REALLY kicking in..To me , those are spectacular.. I ain't kidding when I say you ought to 'market' that kind of work. 

Whole new career..no more messing with 'geeks', etc...:tongue:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Jim I agree...wow.

TH


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's amazing. If I took a spray can to that paper it would have to be called "Modern Art" - you know, colors running everywhere. I'm impressed.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Holly Molly Bill !!!!!

Those are FANTASTIC !


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

This type of art would look great on cloth shopping bags and satchels.

Look here

http://baba-store.com/


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Bill but how in the world do you get the nozzles to pin-point such small areas?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay let me clear this up for all you guys this is really a very simple process that Bill has come up with,,,,,,

He didn't do it manually,he figured a way for his computer to spit out graphics with a probe connected from above his right ear and inputting to his PC via wireless thought processor.

He does tho have to have the ability to think these horizens up,,,,,,,,great outcome.If you need any further explnation, ask Bill.

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We are the Borg
Resistance is futile


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is great. I never learned how to paint one color to coat something with a can of spray paint and you make art with it. I cant even keep the paint off myself using a can os spray paint much less draw with it. Those look fantastic.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bill, those are fantastic. I'm gonna come cruise the neighborhood until I see the paint mist and stop to watch. 
I can barely get a single color going in the right location so looking at your spectacular results I can't even imagine how it's done.
Very cool work.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*What you can achieve Bill*

Several years back we got this picture at the rodeo. The guy uses your technique.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> very cool


LOL..I can hear your brain hummin' all the way over here, Bill...:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill....did I see you in the back of the Walmart last night? Looks like your work..lol. gb


----------

